

The Web's Walking Dead: AOL & Yahoo - petethomas
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/can-aol-and-yahoo-come-back-to-life-09152011.html

======
digamber_kamat
I dont know about AOL but yahoo is far from being dead.

~~~
itswindy
Dead in the tech kinda of a way: no expected major hits, no 20% growth a year,
just milking what they have now.

